# can you get a medical growers card for adhd



## blaze_a_bowl (Jun 1, 2007)

i was wonder if some one could help me out i have been hearing that you could get a growers car for add and adhd in cali does any one know if this is true i have been searching on the net for days but i cant find a straight anwser could some one help me out thanks


----------

